# Value of old school RF Punch 400x4 end caps?



## fmowry (Sep 7, 2011)

I was cleaning out an old box of crap from my basement and found endcaps for both the 200x2 and 400x4 RF “grill” style amps. Sold the car probably 15 years ago. Any idea what they go for? One of the 200x2 endcaps is missing the set screw to attach to the amp. A few scuffs on them. I’d put them at fair condition.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Those RF amps are very collectible, and the end caps are the most common things missing. 
People often have to buy a non working complete amp, just to get a good set of them.
Screws are easy to source. 
I would think $50-75 a pair on Fleabay. (there aren't any currently listed individually)


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

How much you trying to get bro?


----------



## fmowry (Sep 7, 2011)

I’d take $60 shipped per set or $110 shipped for both. Unless someone wants to pick up south of Baltimore then I’d drop a few bucks for shipping. My eBay username to see feedback is ic_light.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I have 2 of those amps that work 
I also have caps for one 

I’ll sell to whoever they both work


----------



## fmowry (Sep 7, 2011)

If anyone wants to make an offer PM me.


----------

